# URL without the www



## krafty88 (May 30, 2006)

Greetings. I just posted a web site - and a few people have come back with comments - spelling mistakes that kind of thing - one comment was that www.website.com works - but website.com does not.

How does this feature get supported - to drop the www in a URL address?

Any help most appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

This is can be one of 2 thigns. 

As long as the DNS Zone file is set up properly, your website should work with and without the www. If you didn't do anything with regards to DNS, then ask your web host to set this up for you. If you're the one that did the DNS, then just add an additional A record that points to your websites IP address. The www is most likely a CNAME that points to the domain name or as an A record that points to the IP address.

As long as the DNS is set up properly, then it could be a configuration issue with the web server. For an Apache server, you just need to add an Alias for domain.com. I'm not familiar with other web servers, so I can't help with them. But the concept should be the same.


----------



## after5pc (Jul 10, 2008)

Skie is right...

If you want, you can go ahead and create a .htaccess file on your server. Set is so that everyone who access your site via website.com will be redirected permanently to your www.website.com version.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

after5pc said:


> Skie is right...
> 
> If you want, you can go ahead and create a .htaccess file on your server. Set is so that everyone who access your site via website.com will be redirected permanently to your www.website.com version.


That won't help him unless the website can be reached without the "www" portion first. At which point, it's not needed unless he really wants it.


----------



## after5pc (Jul 10, 2008)

Yeah, I see what you mean...

That wouldn't work until the other issue has been fixed.


----------

